# Looking for advice on a new to me ATV



## SouthPawCO (Aug 17, 2014)

I am in the market for a new ATV. I sold my '09 BF 750 that I purchased from a member here to my father so now I am on the hunt. The BF served me very well and I am glad my dad now owns it. I have been searching around for a new - used ATV. It seems in my area (Northern, CO) that used ATV's are pretty scarce. I loved my BF so my heart natural wants to get another as it never let me down in any aspect but I am having a hard time finding a semi new one that is used. My brother currently has a 2014 BF 750 so I have had plenty of seat time on a newer one. I always thought the BF was the 'best value' but seeing that it is so close to the Can Am DPS, I am wondering. Primary use will be trail riding (no mudding, hard wheeling, etc) and occasionally having a passenger. 

Here is what I have found so far. This are all the 'asking' prices so there is some wiggle room:

2017 BF 750i EPS - $10,599.00
2017 Kawasaki Brute ForceÂ® 750 4x4i EPS Stock: KA2441 | Sun Enterprises

2015 Scrambler 1000 XP - $9,999.00
2015 Polaris® Scrambler® XP 1000 White Lightning Stock: 636277 | Fort Collins Motorsports

2015 Sportsman 1000 XP - $9,999.00
2015 Polaris® Sportsman XP® 1000 Matte White LE Stock: 651795 | Fort Collins Motorsports

2005 BF 750 - he is asking $3000, but after talking to him I think I can get it for $2500 or less
2005 Kawasaki Brute Force - atvs, utvs, snowmobiles - by owner - vehicle automotive sale

2015 BF 750 EPS - $7700 (asking what he owes on it)
2015 Kawasaki brute force - atvs, utvs, snowmobiles - by owner - vehicle automotive sale

2017 Can Am Outlander 850 MAXX XT-P - $11,700.00
2017 Can-Am® Outlander? XT-P? 850 Stock: CA1571 | Sun Enterprises

2017 Can Am Outlander 850 DPS - $10,649.00


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

So...what are you asking us? Of these which would we choose? the 15 or newer Brute is state of the art in EFI and it's development so..that would be my first choice. After that I would have to consider a 1000 and my first choice would be Can Am, then Polaris. Anything older then 2015 wouldn't be on the table.


----------



## SouthPawCO (Aug 17, 2014)

NMKawierider said:


> So...what are you asking us? Of these which would we choose? the 15 or newer Brute is state of the art in EFI and it's development so..that would be my first choice. After that I would have to consider a 1000 and my first choice would be Can Am, then Polaris. Anything older then 2015 wouldn't be on the table.


Should have finished my post before hitting submit. Yes, I am looking on advice on quality and pricing. It is something I am going to be financing and it seems most of the pricing is similar comparing an older Scrambler vs a new BF. I forgot to add the BF to the OP, so it has been added now.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

By the way the guy you got the 09 from missed that Team-Green so much he vinyl-wrapped his 2012 in..Team Green. He'll be glad to know the 09 is still doing well.


----------



## hdkawi (Nov 24, 2009)

I would go for the 2015 brute 7700 109 miles great deal


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SouthPawCO (Aug 17, 2014)

NMKawierider said:


> By the way the guy you got the 09 from missed that Team-Green so much he vinyl-wrapped his 2012 in..Team Green. He'll be glad to know the 09 is still doing well.


I never wanted to tell him that the color on the new was not as good as his old one lol. I get compliments on it all the time on the color. Glad to know he is doing well! Yes, please tell she is going to be in this family for awhile. We actually just went through her completely (again) with new fluids, new axle seal (started a small leak), new plugs, new air filter, antifreeze, battery, diffs, oil change, etc to get it all ready for this season.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

SouthPawCO said:


> I never wanted to tell him that the color on the new was not as good as his old one lol. I get compliments on it all the time on the color. Glad to know he is doing well! Yes, please tell she is going to be in this family for awhile. We actually just went through her completely (again) with new fluids, new axle seal (started a small leak), new plugs, new air filter, antifreeze, battery, diffs, oil change, etc to get it all ready for this season.


 Good. That was/is a great machine.


----------



## SouthPawCO (Aug 17, 2014)

NMKawierider said:


> Good. That was/is a great machine.


He really set that thing up nicely. It definitely was worth the 16 hour drive.

Well, after doing some more research, I do not feel comfortable pulling the trigger on either of the Polaris models. I have been reading/researching non stop on reviews and forums on the newer Polaris machines and they have not been good. Everything from premature failures on parts and horrible warranty stories. I was going to go down and test ride the Scrambler today but I knew that I would be worried if I spent the money on it. I know you only hear about the bad stuff online but I know for a fact the brute is hard to beat. 

I decided to pursue the 2015 BF as it is a tried and proven platform. I love the quick snap in power and do not need the top end like the 1K bikes have. Working on them is very easy and I love the way the V-Twin sounds. I talked to the owner of the 2015 BF and we ended up working a deal on it. ATV, trailer, and two helmets for $7600. He was asking $8200 so I feel I will be getting a good deal for a very nice, fairly new ATV. I got the green light from the bank last night and hopefully will have it in my possession this weekend.

I thought about buying a new one but I saved so much more money buying this one. No taxes, no dealer BS and I may have only saved a point or so off the interest rate going through dealer financing. Plus the dealers around here did not have any colors I liked.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Good for you. I think you will be happy. Sounds like a great deal.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

can't wait to see it


----------



## SouthPawCO (Aug 17, 2014)

Well picked her up on Saturday AM and took out on Monday morning. We went to some local spots called Kelly Flats and Heart Attack Hill. I am not sure why they call it Kelly "Flats" as it is from from it. Lots of drop offs, rocky terrain, loose rocks, steep inclines/declines, etc. If you YouTube Heart Attack Hill, you will see what I am referring to. Anyways, now I am looking at putting some armor on this thing as it was scrapping a few times. It did everything I wanted to as we a blast! Here are some pictures.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Nice! Congrats.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

looks great!!

#MakeMIMBGreatAgain


----------

